# marcus who?



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

15.6 points per game. 67% FG. 74% FT. 8.9 RPG. 1.4 SPG. 2.0 BPG.
The above is the season Nene is having so far. When Nene is healthy he is clearly worth every penny he is getting paid. Now I wasn't completely enraged (online semi  ) when Camby got traded to the Clips. But now lets be fair that trade is working out ok at the moment. Nene has stepped up. They got the AI trade done. Plus Camby wasn't perfect either. He wasn't stepping out on screens... so Nene is definiately holding down the Center spot well.
Now we still need to add another piece so to speak. One of my suggestions was to go get Sheldon Williams and John Salmons. Many other excellent suggestions were give in another thread.
What has me thinking is imagine getting say Williams and Salmons. Then you have trade exception to use as teams try and dump salary for 2010. That means we will get to add yet another piece.
Despite the fact that we need more front court depth... recent moves actually have this screwed up front office looking pretty decent right now.


----------



## Vuchato (Jan 14, 2006)

I'm one of the people who never liked Camby anyway, and if Nene stays healthy, this would seem really good. However, you guys have really no depth in the frontcourt.

I don't know if with Billups, you guys aren't trying to be as much of an offensive team, but a guy who could possibly fit either way, who isn't getting much burn is Sean Williams. You could probably get him if you gave up either Smith or Kleiza, but I'm guessing those two would cost more than SWat. Stromile Swift is also probably available, he's probably a bit better now and an expiring contract. They could probably both be moved in the same deal. I dunno what you guys would be willing to give up for either or both, though.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

I really liked Marcus and was also enraged at the trade. But I didnt mention earlier this year that as weird as it may sound it might result in them being a better defensive squad. It just seemed to me that the guys relied to much on Marcus on the defensive end. But lets be honest that trade was done strictly as a financial move and was not meant to improve the team as far as talent or how they played even if it has turned out to work that way.

Billups also has looked well so far. Defintley the type of guy ya'll needed. I still think you guys need another big. Apparently Karl has suggested resigning Howard but that was turned down because they want to stay under the tax threshold.


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 23, 2004)

Denver should try to get Sean Williams from the Nets since they seem to be intent on moving him. He has his issues but he could be a very good defensive big man off the bench.


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

I've said on this board more than once that the optimal time to move Camby was the '07 offseason. He'd look great on this current squad. But they are where they are at this point...

I agree that they need depth in the paint more than anything right now. Frankly, the Nuggets are missing Camby's rebounding more than his help defense. Sean Williams would be a decent fit. I wouldn't mind seeing the team move Kleiza for help inside, but I think they need to keep J.R. as an offensive spark and shooter.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

nene doesnt have to do anything on offense and we clearly are a better team. marcus is the MOST overrated player in the league. i said this years ago. nene right now is the 2nd best defensive center in the entire league.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

pac4eva5 said:


> nene doesnt have to do anything on offense and we clearly are a better team. marcus is the MOST overrated player in the league. i said this years ago. *nene right now is the 2nd best defensive center in the entire league.*


:naughty:


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

Blue Magic said:


> :naughty:


i was implying that dwight was the clear number one. unless of course u still think my opinion is wrong. in which id respectfully disagree. right now he is defending like a monster. and this wasnt the first time he has dominated duncan either...


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

Your Answer said:


> But lets be honest that trade was done strictly as a financial move and was not meant to improve the team as far as talent or how they played even if it has turned out to work that way.


so many things wrong with this.



> I still think you guys need another big. Apparently Karl has suggested resigning Howard but that was turned down because they want to stay under the tax threshold.


this is true and its a good decision to not re-sign him. he wouldnt get more than 5 minutes. hes not very good anymore. 4 million for 5 minutes is stupid.

as long as nene is healthy we probably wont sign anybody.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

Vermillion said:


> Denver should try to get Sean Williams from the Nets since they seem to be intent on moving him. He has his issues but he could be a very good defensive big man off the bench.


im thinking they can much better for him than anything we have to offer. they can easily package him with one or both of their nice expirings and get something nice imo. but yes id love sean off the bench...


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

by the trade deadline, i really think chucky (maybe a filler) and a first would be good enough to get salmons. i dont see why the kings need him. hes got 3 years and the kings have a boat load of young SF's that probably need to get some run now. if the playoffs are completely out of reach, i can easily see sac dumping him for expirings and especially a first.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

pac4eva5 said:


> by the trade deadline, i really think chucky (maybe a filler) and a first would be good enough to get salmons. i dont see why the kings need him. hes got 3 years and the kings have a boat load of young SF's that probably need to get some run now. if the playoffs are completely out of reach, i can easily see sac dumping him for expirings and especially a first.


I don`t see him going for that little. Salmons proves over and over that whenever s backcourt player is out that he can step up gig time. He can play some 1 and is solid at the 2 and 3 spots. I would love to see Toronto make another run at him, not sure what we would have to get him though.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

pac4eva5 said:


> i was implying that dwight was the clear number one. unless of course u still think my opinion is wrong. in which id respectfully disagree. right now he is defending like a monster. and this wasnt the first time he has dominated duncan either...


It's not even just Dwight though...... Guys like J. O'Neal, Duncan, Bynum, you could even say GO how he's played the last two games is right on par with Nene or better. I do like Nene alot though, and think he is a better defensive player(and player in general) than Camby.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

billfindlay10 said:


> I don`t see him going for that little. Salmons proves over and over that whenever s backcourt player is out that he can step up gig time. He can play some 1 and is solid at the 2 and 3 spots. I would love to see Toronto make another run at him, not sure what we would have to get him though.


I'd have to disagree. You have to look at the kings situation. Expiring deals (with 2010 around the corner) are very in demand right now. Plus the Nuggets have a trade exception they can use next summer. The only reason we are having this discussion is because Salmon's is a nice veteran piece. But after the Artest trade the Kings are clearly in rebuild mode. I was on the Salmons bandwagon... I actually started it.... before last years trade deadline.
I actually think Chucky Atkins, Steven Hunter, and a 2nd round pick will net us back John Salmons and Sheldon Williams. Both those contracts will be off the books this coming summer for the Kings. I highly doubt with the demand of expiring contracts that the Nuggets would have to throw in a first round draft pick. The Kings have the young wings and bigs... they might as well clear up some cap space to continue the retooling.
Sheldon Williams will add debt in the backcourt. Salmons should be inserted into the starting lineup. And hopefully that trade exception gets used over the summer.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

Blue Magic said:


> It's not even just Dwight though...... Guys like J. O'Neal, Duncan, Bynum, you could even say GO how he's played the last two games is right on par with Nene or better. I do like Nene alot though, and think he is a better defensive player(and player in general) than Camby.


No disprespect to any of those guys you mentioned but Nene is playing really well right now. How long he can maintain and stay healthy is anyones guess. But right now I'd say he is right on that level below D Howard. Its not a crazy statement to say he is number two because its a really close argument right now.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

the argument obviously sucks if u havent seen the last 11 games of this season. go watch just a few and its pretty obvious nene has been a monster defensively. hes winning every matchup this season (bynum, kaman, duncan, and dirk to name a few).

i think he leads all centers in steals too.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

I always thought Camby was the most overrated defender in the league. But this trade was helped by the Billups trade more than anything. Camby was only needed to cover up all the penetration from AI/Smith/Melo's lack of defense. With a 3rd of that equation gone, there's nowhere near as much pressure on nene.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Marcus Camby is overrated as hell as a defender. Nene is filling in well.


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)




----------

